# Another Question



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry, I know I have been asking a ton of questions lately, I just trying to grasp everything and make sure i give Penny the best chance to reach her potential. 

My question is this...I have been looking at a lot of your guys picture on here. I see your dogs pointing the birds from like 5 feet from the cover, When My Brittany (7 Months) is pointing she is right on top of the birds, usually with her nose in the bush. Thus she is bumping a good magority of the birds she is finding. I know she is young and I am assuming she will learn as she matures, but is there a way in my training that I can help her learn this? I was going to buy and bird launcher and some pigeons so i can launch the bird if she gets too close, will this help her learn faster? 

I am open to ideas, or if you tell me "she will just have to figure it out and get her on as many birds as you can", I understand that. Also, can i plant Pigeons in cover and will she sent them just like a pheasant or quail? 

Again Thanks for you all your help, I am having so much fun training this pup and learning just as much as she is.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I've heard several opions on using launchers around pups or young dogs. They make a fair amount of noise. Plus to do it well, you need a partner. Someone to launch the bird. 

My thoughts, let her find her way. Pigeons will work, Lion Country supply used to have some kick cages for them. You plant the bird in the little cage, dog points, then steay them. Walk up and flip the cage over and the door opens. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Look up on the net. Dave Walker Brits. he puts out some DVD's that are going to answer every thing you asked here.

I noticed that in your pictures. The answer is better birds. Wild birds are great but in my opinion it will take you 5 years to have a really polished dog by that way, unless you travel to some other state every week!


----------



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

what do you mean by "better bird"? more wild birds or a different species?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

uthunter said:


> what do you mean by "better bird"? more wild birds or a different species?


Better birds for what I am getting at are birds that are dog reactive. So if a dog gets to close will jump/bump. Carded pigions are a very good example. Go throw a pigion out and it will not set for the life of me, but card it and fly it in and it will get tired and land. Give it some time and work the dog on it. When the dog causes concern/nervous to the bird it will flush.....

Do yourself a favor and give Dave a call... http://www.davewalkerdogs.com/dave.htm


----------

